# Oil Drain Plug



## PaullyD (Aug 20, 2005)

Can somebody PLEASE help me find the oil drain plug on a Tecumseh Powersport, I need to change the oil but cannot find where to drain it from
Thanks!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

are there any square type plugs at the base?


----------



## PaullyD (Aug 20, 2005)

There are two plugs on the short sides of the rectangular base, they almost look like bolts.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

on the base...? thats it. should be square, maybe hex....


----------

